# Cyclocross bikes now with disc brakes?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I'm not a cyclocross rider, road & MTB. A few years ago there was a change in MTB to disc brakes. Is the same happening to cyclocross bikes? Today you can't find a decent MTB without disc brakes. They now are starting to come on almost all bikes $400 or $500 and up. What percentage of cyclocross bikes now are coming with disc brakes? Any downside to disc brakes on a cyclocross bike? Is the extra weight a significant factor?


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

lawrence said:


> A few years ago there was a change in MTB to disc brakes. Is the same happening to cyclocross bikes? Today you can't find a decent MTB without disc brakes.


You won't really see disc making any big jumps into the CX market because of the UCI banning them in competition. I would imagine the niche market is somewhere around $1k or so. Until the UCI allows discs in competition, I wouldn't expect the pricepoint to come down any.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Banned in competition why?*

That was interesting, banned in competition? Why? I know road biking competition has a minimum weight limit on bikes, not sure about any other bike rules, didn't think their were alot of rules on MTB bikes.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bike-to-other person contact is not uncommon in crowded dismount situations. Introducing a hot metal disc rotor into the equation could be... bad.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Disc brakes happened to CX bikes years ago and never gained more than a toe hold. Every year there are a handful of models available, with occasional turn-over among the brands that are offering them.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd rather be singed by a hot disc than punctured by a canti-arm (have experienced the latter), but I kind of doubt that a disc brake is going to heat up that much during a CX race anyway.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

I think slicing by a spinning rotor is more likely than any heat related issue. I've been buzzed by many a spinning wheel on tight dismount sections/stairs/etc.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

It would be trivial to round-off those disc edges, no?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> It would be trivial to round-off those disc edges, no?


Even a spinning disc with rounded edges can go damage.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in agreement with Marcos' statement.

And I'm in agreement with PBB in thinking that the fearmongerers who claim you will be branded and lacerated is nutty...........although he didn't say that, but I think he's thinking it. 

People already race with disc. I've never lacerated anyone or myself. I've never burned myself or anyone else. My legs burn though. Pretty tough sport.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

To get a soft part close enough to a disc rotor to suffer a serious injury, one would likely get gouged by a crank arm, bashed by a fork or have their flowing locks wrapped in the spokes. A bicycle has so many better points for severe bodily injury. But... those are the rules.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

they're heavy, compared to what is the norm. they have way more power than you need for a cx race. most cx bikes are 130mm rr ends, try to find disc brake hubs that aren't 135 or bigger.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Roll me back to Christmas*

:rolleyes5:


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Why does this tired argument keep coming up? For the record.....

1. Disc brake rotors are on the left side of the bike
2. 97.97634% of people dismount on the left, shoulder on the right, leaving the disc rotors between the bike and rider. The only disc rotor near you on a runup would be your own. 
3. Disc rotors only get hot after extended braking (i.e. never in a cyclocross race)
4. Disc rotors are no where near as sharp or as exposed as the chainrings on virtually every race bike. Nobody is advocating banning those, but they can and do cause serious injuries. Maybe we should all be forced onto singlespeeds with belt drives since the ring shape is much safer. 
5. If disc rotors were so dangerous that they posed a serious threat during a mass start, they would be banned for mtb races too. They're not.
6. I have yet to see anyone produce a statement from the UCI saying that they banned discs becuase of safety reasons. If you can produce one, I'll stand corrected.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1867627&postcount=1


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1867627&postcount=1



I personally like to sharpen my rotors to do a little damage. I think rotor scars will soon replace chainring scars as a badge of biker honor.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

why do most threads re: UCI rules for cyclocross start with "I don't race cyclocross but . . ."


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

The best (and only real reason) is that the old pharts that run the UCI are resistant to any change and are well known for making bad rules. Hence the road bike minimum weight rule. They just didn't like the possible change to disk brakes. I'm surprised they ever allowed combo shifter/brake levers.

Any other claimed reason for disc brakes being bad for cx is baloney other than "they're just not needed as they are overkill". And the rider should decide that one.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Apart from people using cyclocross bikes as light duty trail bikes or something, why would we want disc brakes? To me disc brakes are superior in performance but mostly on long descents. I don't have years of cyclocross experience but from all the races I did or courses I have seen, I don't see disc brakes being needed. Sure they work better in mud but even there, you just use brakes lightly and never too long in a cross race. They would make sense on road bikes before cross bikes if you ask me.

But yeah, to each his own, people should be allowed to choose and unless you are an elite, you already can no? I have seen people racing with discs, officials allowed them in...


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

The UCI rule is a red herring, IMO. All organized sports are subject to rules. Some are based in safety. Some are based on the desire to enforce fairness via consistency of equipment. Some are completely arbitrary. The UCI is not beholden to logic, the market for equipment or anyone's desire to realize their techno-geek obsessions. The UCI is only beholden only to the health of the sports that it has authority over. Cyclocross is gaining popularity. Until that changes, there is absolutely no reason to change any rule. Is there a single person who would be racing in UCI sanctioned CX races if not for this rule?


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Apart from people using cyclocross bikes as light duty trail bikes or something, why would we want disc brakes?


I can't answer that in a couple of sentences, so bear with me....

In my experience, racing both with and without discs on the same courses and in similar conditions (everything from hot dry and dusty to extreme slop and pouring rain) discs do offer several advantages over rim brakes. 

The first advantage I see is consistency. Discs perform far more consistently than rim brakes since braking performance isn't dependant on whatever just slopped up onto your rims. You don't get the delay in braking on wet rims like you do on rim brakes after going through a puddle or deep sloppy section. There is a lot to be said for knowing how your brakes will perform coming into a corner, steep drop or technical section. With discs I know how my brakes are going to perform, so I don't hesitate to push the limits on a fast technical downhill with a sharp turn at the bottom. Racing with canti's I don't have the confidence in my brakes that they are going to slow me up enough in time to make the turn at the bottom, so I hold back a bit more. Your skill and your tires will dictate how fast you can negotiate the turn regardless of what brakes you have (you shouldn't be on them in the turn anyway) but if you can carry more speed in the lead up and scrub it off quicker before initiating the turn you will be faster. 

Second advantage I've found with discs is that it take a lot less force on the lever to use them. With discs, I'm using 1 finger to brake and have a much looser grip on the bars than I do with my cantis. I've got my Paul's cantis set up to be every bit as powerful as my discs with new pads, clean rims and dry conditions, but in real world racing and riding conditions the performance degrades quickly. Being able to maintain a light grip can be a big advantage on really rough courses. The more force you have to use at the lever means a tighter grip on the bar and more punishment dished out through your hands to the rest of your body. With 1 finger on the brakes, you can maintain a really light grip on the bars and let the bike float over the bumps a lot more. By the 60 minute mark, the added fatigue and punishment adds up. 

Third advantage....no fork shudder. I've never had any issues with fork shudder with disc brakes.

A lot of people who've never raced cross on disc brakes will claim they are overkill and that the extra braking power can't be used due to the small contact patch of the tires. I've not found that to be the case during cross races, or training on singletrack and fire roads. 

The only conditions I've found where I don't like the discs is in wet sand. That is the one thing that I've found will degrade the performance of the discs (no more than cantis though). Unless you have the pads set really far from the rotors, you'll get a fair bit of grinding until the rotor clears a bit. It's probably a mental thing of hearing the grinding more than it really slowing you down.

The obvious disadvantage to discs is the weight penalty. While on the bike, it's not something I notice at all, but when it comes time to shoulder or suitcase the bike I definitely notice it. On the last lap of a 60 minute race, carrying over a 6 pack of barriers...yeah I notice it alot. 

I took over 2 lbs off my bike this year when I took off the discs, put my Pauls neo-retro/touring cantis back on, and switched to a lighter fork and wheelset (same rims, lighter hubs, lighter spokes and alloy nipples everywhere but drive side on the back). 

I've raced 6 seasons of cross on canti's and 2 on discs, and I can't honestly say one setup is significantly faster overall than the other. I would however, say that the discs are faster on rough technical and sloppy courses with fewer dismounts, wheras the lighter canti setup is an advantage on smooth dry non-technical courses and those with lots of dismounts.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You do have valid points... I'm just not fast enough to use my brakes much maybe!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

TWD said:


> Why does this tired argument keep coming up? For the record.....





TWD said:


> I can't answer that in a couple of sentences, so bear with me....


Both responses very well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a ton of miles on cantis (worn out some rims), but not so many on discs (I've been through pads, but have yet to eat up a set of rotors). So far it seems that discs hold an advantage in the longevity department. Discs also seem more "set and forget" than cantis. Setting up cantis is my least favorite maintenance operation, not because it is overly difficult, but because it is just a fiddly PITA.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Is there a single person who would be racing in UCI sanctioned CX races if not for this rule?


Actually its the ban on my sweet Dugast Diavolos that keeps me from signing up for a UCI race. Guess I'll have to stay local.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1867627&postcount=1


Jenga Thoruunsen

Googled the name, nothing at all came up. I'd thought a story like that would be all over the web.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Try looking for Lars Snipe. I hear a similar thing happened to him.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

TWD said:


> The only conditions I've found where I don't like the discs is in wet sand. That is the one thing that I've found will degrade the performance of the discs (no more than cantis though). Unless you have the pads set really far from the rotors, you'll get a fair bit of grinding until the rotor clears a bit. It's probably a mental thing of hearing the grinding more than it really slowing you down.


I am not sure I would want to run Disk because I have destroyed 2 rotors and one disk caliper unit in a single MTB race in the wet and sand. (Granite Bay a few years back)

I know there is not near the amount of hard braking in a CX race. But after a few races in the winter conditions? it can really wear down the rotor, and the pads. As the pad grinds down, the piston extends further. far enough and it breaks the seals around the piston. Sadly, some shimano's can't be rebuilt, no seal kits, so you have to order a new unit.

About the rotor burns. I mtb a lot, crash a lot, race a few times each year for the last 3 years. The only time I have been rotor burned is when I do it to myself. Like after a long descent, get off my bike to mess with something and lean a calf next to the rotor or something.

But, either of those things I mentioned above should be no concern for the UCI.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I've seen two sets of pads worn through on one test-lap of Sea Otter after a crash in the sand. I've also know people who had to drop out of a really wet, soupy CX race because disc brakes lost all stopping power.

I believe that premature pad wear was a problem at one of the really raining, muddy 24H of Moab a few years back (though conditions were basically unridable).

Not common, but it happens. Disc brakes are not invincible, and they are most vulnerable in CX conditions. If the caliper gets contaminated with crud, things can go bad pretty quickly.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> I am not sure I would want to run Disk because I have destroyed 2 rotors and one disk caliper unit in a single MTB race in the wet and sand. (Granite Bay a few years back)
> 
> I know there is not near the amount of hard braking in a CX race. But after a few races in the winter conditions? it can really wear down the rotor, and the pads. As the pad grinds down, the piston extends further. far enough and it breaks the seals around the piston. Sadly, some shimano's can't be rebuilt, no seal kits, so you have to order a new unit.


I would just like to point out that many of us ride year round in nasty conditions on MTB's and CX bikes (disc equipped) and I have never worn out a rotor yet. Pads yes, rotors no. I'm not saying they last forever, but I have no idea how your destroyed (2) rotors in one mountain bike race. I have raced in sandy sandy New Jersey mud and have eaten considerable life out of my pads. I have BB7's on my CX bike and at this point in time, any drop barred CX bike will have mechanical discs and seals aren't a concern. Although, my hydro's on my MTB seem to hold up just fine along with everyone else I ride with (all winter).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

88 rex said:


> I have BB7's on my CX bike and at this point in time, any drop barred CX bike will have mechanical discs and seals aren't a concern.


Both failures I saw occured with BB7s. Granted, that is only two cases.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

TWD said:


> Third advantage....no fork shudder. I've never had any issues with fork shudder with disc brakes.


If you search on MTBR, you will find reports of fork shudder with disc brakes.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Both failures I saw occured with BB7s. Granted, that is only two cases.



The "bad" thing about BB7's is they can't adjust themselves and although your lever starts hitting the bar, you do still have pad life left. Hydros can adjust themselves and you will get more racing time on them, although they will completely kill the pads in the end. The guys with the hydro's and sintered pads were in much better shape.

I raced Granogue this year in the mud and towards the end I could notice the further lever pull. On my MTB, when it had BB7's, I lost brakes in a NJ race in the sand. It was a scheduled 3 lap race that was shortened to 2 laps due to torrential downpours. I lost my brakes on lap two. It was a mullet set-up with V-brake on the rear, and it didn't fair any better, and on top of that my tires could grip worth a crap either.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> I am not sure I would want to run Disk because I have destroyed 2 rotors and one disk caliper unit in a single MTB race in the wet and sand. (Granite Bay a few years back)


Interesting. I've never heard of anyone destroying a rotor before (other than warping or bending one in a crash). 

I got my first set of Avid mechanicals in 2001, and they're still going strong on my tandem MTB. Of course, I'm running them with new 8" rotors now. 

In one MTB race in '02, I did have issues during with torrential downpour on a course with a lot of descending and silty-sand type soil. Kept wearing down the pads til the lever hit the bar. I would adjust the pads while running up a couple of unrideable sections on each lap. By race end, they were pretty much gone and I was using my feet to slow down. 

After the race, I inspected, and all of the pad material was completely gone, and I had eaten half way through the metal pad backing plate. The rotors were fine though. 

Folks with rim brakes didn't fair any better. I know several people at the race running V-brakes wore all the way through the pad material and to the point they were running metal on metal and ended up destroying the sidewalls of their rims. Everyone I talked to regardless of brake type of brand had major issues.

So no, discs aren't indestructible, but neither is anything else. 

FWIW, I've had more problems in the sand with Avid pads as opposed to others. I prefer running Kool stop disc pads as they run a bit more silent as well and are cheaper.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Winner Is*



Mike T. said:


> The best (and only real reason) is that the old pharts that run the UCI are resistant to any change and are well known for making bad rules. Hence the road bike minimum weight rule. They just didn't like the possible change to disk brakes. I'm surprised they ever allowed combo shifter/brake levers.
> 
> Any other claimed reason for disc brakes being bad for cx is baloney other than "they're just not needed as they are overkill". And the rider should decide that one.



I love disk brakes. I do not necessarily love cantis. I'm also a bicycle mechanic and spend much much time adjusting brakes and I love how much lower maintenance is involved with disks. I know this isn't as much of an issue for cyclocross races, but when I am mountain biking and going downhill fast, I fees so much more confident on disks than with cantis or V-brakes. They are just simply better. The only reasonable argument that I can see against them is weight, but that should be up to the rider. Honestly, I am faster on a mountain bike with disks because I am so much more confident in the braking, even though it is heavier to carry. Nasty cantilever pads tear up rims; this is a non issue with disk brakes. Disk brakes are just better all around. I'm all for 'em. 

It's tradition, plain and simple. When traditional UCI officials see disk brakes in cyclocross races, they weep like the Native American in the old anti-littering commercial.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

srsly?:idea:


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

i know when i see disc brakes on a cross bike i shudder.


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

d2p said:


> i know when i see disc brakes on a cross bike i shudder.


I don't race cyclocross :thumbsup: but I have enjoyed this thread full of well documented stories!!! (killing flying discs, unfortunately google did not return anything with both names :idea: )
Keep them coming.
I'm wondering what the safety reasons for the double diamond shape frame are ? 
I'd love to hear that ones because I'm sure it is definitely not the stupid conservatism of the UCI but we should open another thread because I did not intend to hijack this one.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Magnus Snipe... as he was fetching a shelf stretcher.


----------



## Mr.Doom (May 18, 2007)

A major benefit of discs in a race situation that when you tag a log or rock and flare out a rim your braking is still perfect. I usually have to disconnect the brake completely to keep going with cantis.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

d2p said:


> i know when i see disc brakes on a cross bike i shudder.


That's probably your poorly adjusted front canti brake shuddering.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I did my first cross race or a part of it on a single speed with discs and changed back to my canti bike a couple times. My laps varied within about 10 seconds of each other and the discs were no faster than the cantis, or no slower either. The course was bone dry so no mud factored in but it sort of confirmed my opinion that better brakes don't win cross races. I may buy a SS cross bike someday with discs, but I am thinking run what I brung for now. This post is in the no big deal class for me. Lots of fur standing up with some of you guys but no big deal at all for me.


----------



## Mefistofeles (Sep 26, 2007)

First of all I want to say that all disc brakes are not alike and comparing a cheap mechanical disc to Shimano's Saint BR-810 or Avid's Code series is like comparing a cheap Target Road bike to a top of the line Cervelo or Trek road bike. Cheap brakes may have the same basic design as their more expensive counterparts but they definitely perform quite differently! So yes the cheapest discs are probably inferior or comparable to most v brakes but the most powerful disc brakes are in a league by themselves. 

I have some fanatastic Code 5 hydraullic disc brakes on my 29er and strongly disagree with anyone who says that a set of V brakes can match the power of a four piston disc caliper. It doesn't matter how fast I'm going down a hill I can chose where and when I stop.

Having ridden with some fixies before although I do agree that v brakes are perfectly adequate compared to disc brakes it's just much more chancy. When you're going full blast down a steep hill with v-brakes the v brakes will probably stop you ,of course you're pulling like crazy on the brake lever. Sure you'll stop but you always wonder if you're going to push the limits.

With a good set of hydraulic disc brakes on the other hand you just use two fingers and decide where you want to stop, that's it. No pulling like crazy on the brake lever HOPING to stop. 

Although I still do some road riding it's usually on a mountain bike because of brakes and shocks. Once you get accustomed to a good set of hydraulic brakes it's hard to go "backwards". I prefer to stop where and when I want rather than take chances with a V Brake.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mefistofeles said:


> First of all I want to say that all disc brakes are not alike and comparing a cheap mechanical disc to Shimano's Saint BR-810 or Avid's Code series is like comparing a cheap Target Road bike to a top of the line Cervelo or Trek road bike. Cheap brakes may have the same basic design as their more expensive counterparts but they definitely perform quite differently! So yes the cheapest discs are probably inferior or comparable to most v brakes but the most powerful disc brakes are in a league by themselves.
> 
> I have some fanatastic Code 5 hydraullic disc brakes on my 29er and strongly disagree with anyone who says that a set of V brakes can match the power of a four piston disc caliper. It doesn't matter how fast I'm going down a hill I can chose where and when I stop.
> 
> ...




v brakes aren't so common on cx bikes, and how often do they fail anyway? are there road levers compatible w/ those hydraulic discs?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Mefistofeles said:


> With a good set of hydraulic disc brakes on the other hand you just use two fingers and decide where you want to stop, that's it.


I've never needed more than one finger with BB7s. Maybe you should upgrade?


----------



## Mefistofeles (Sep 26, 2007)

*v brakes aren't so common on cx bikes, and how often do they fail anyway? are there road levers compatible w/ those hydraulic discs?*

I don't think it's so much failure per see but compared to a set of high powered hydraulic brakes such as the Elixir's or Code 5's you're just much closer to the limit on v-brakes. When you ride down a steep hill on v-brakes you're always "riding" the brake to make sure you're speed is under control. With the Code 5s' ,and to a lesser degree the Elixirs', I don't have to ride the brake when I go down a steep hill. With the Code 5's I simply decide where I want to stop and pull the brake at the last minute. It doesn't matter how fast I'm going I only have to pull the brake lever once. Having powerful brakes allows you to enter corners at very fast speeds. I think most road riders are quite use to "riding" their brakes so the idea of slowing down suddenly and entering a corner with alot of speed is probably quite foreign to them. 

I think having powerful disc brakes also gives you more confidence when you ride a road bike,although I haven't ridden with the fixies in a while when I did ride with them I was able to enter corners faster than they were and was more accustomed to leaning into turns and rebalancing my weight.

Avid makes a two sets of disc brakes that are compatible with road levers: the BB5 and BB7 road series. However I would advise sticking to the BB7's, they have great stopping power. 

*I've never needed more than one finger with BB7s. Maybe you should upgrade? *

Nah I prefer violent last minute stops with my Code 5's.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Mefistofeles said:


> Nah I prefer violent last minute stops with my Code 5's.


I'm sure you would be very popular in a 'cross race.


----------



## Mefistofeles (Sep 26, 2007)

Unlike a car it's very hard to acquire power on bicycle so if you go into a corner you want to minimize the loss of velocity. It doesn't mean you're going to do a "dead stop" but I try to minimize my use of brakes. Of course you don't want to overcook it either but I think it's important to have a minimal braking strategy that gives you just enough brake to make it through the corner. In fact stopping is the last thing you want to do. Maintaining velocity is the most important objective and that's where powerful brakes come in they allow you rub off just enough speed to make the corner or turn versus constantly "riding" the brakes. With a more powerful brake system you go into a corner with more velocity and still maintain control.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mefistofeles said:


> *v brakes aren't so common on cx bikes, and how often do they fail anyway? are there road levers compatible w/ those hydraulic discs?*
> 
> I don't think it's so much failure per see but compared to a set of high powered hydraulic brakes such as the Elixir's or Code 5's you're just much closer to the limit on v-brakes. When you ride down a steep hill on v-brakes you're always "riding" the brake to make sure you're speed is under control. With the Code 5s' ,and to a lesser degree the Elixirs', I don't have to ride the brake when I go down a steep hill. With the Code 5's I simply decide where I want to stop and pull the brake at the last minute. It doesn't matter how fast I'm going I only have to pull the brake lever once. Having powerful brakes allows you to enter corners at very fast speeds. I think most road riders are quite use to "riding" their brakes so the idea of slowing down suddenly and entering a corner with alot of speed is probably quite foreign to them.
> 
> ...




so then what do _hydraulic _discs have to do w/ the conversation? "all disc brakes are not alike", right?


----------



## Mefistofeles (Sep 26, 2007)

_so then what do hydraulic discs have to do w/ the conversation? "all disc brakes are not alike", right?_

I've thought about gettting a disc forkand straight bars for my bianchi cross concept and adding disc hydraulic discs. Technically it's possible to add hydraulic disc brakes on any road bike by mounting a disc fork a straight bar and some SRAM double tap straight bar shifters. 

I think it's possible but is it worthwhile? You wouldn't really know unless you spent 600-700 dollars. It's an idea that I've been toying with.

Also 29er disc wheels are compatible with quite are compatible with 700c tires that are equal or greater than 28mm. So the idea of mounting discs wheels on a roadbike, even hydraulics isn't as far fetched as it may sound. 

But getting back to your original question I just threw in the BB7's road because they are compatible with road levers. I can't speak for the BB7 roads but I can definitely recommend the BB7 mountain disc brakes, they work extremely well and are almost as strong as many lower end to mid level hydraulic brakes.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Mefistofeles said:


> So the idea of mounting discs wheels on a roadbike, even hydraulics isn't as far fetched as it may sound.


I wonder if anyone has ever tried this. Discs just seem to make so much sense. Why wouldn't everyone want the strongest brakes availavle?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever tried this?


Go here. Hope makes (or made) hydraulic lever adapters for road bikes.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mefistofeles said:


> _so then what do hydraulic discs have to do w/ the conversation? "all disc brakes are not alike", right?_
> 
> I've thought about gettting a disc forkand straight bars for my bianchi cross concept and adding disc hydraulic discs. Technically it's possible to add hydraulic disc brakes on any road bike by mounting a disc fork a straight bar and some SRAM double tap straight bar shifters.
> 
> ...




I can put drop bars and slicks on a mtn bike... but that doesn't make it a road bike


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> I can put drop bars and slicks on a mtn bike... but that doesn't make it a road bike


Sure it does. That's exactly what I did with my 2009 IF Deluxe. It's now my road bike. I like this setup so much that I sold my 2008 IF Titanium Crown Jewel. I suppose it comes down to semantics and how you interpret the definition of a road bike.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

You could use some bars like a Soma Sparrow and still use mountain shifters and brakes.


----------



## Mefistofeles (Sep 26, 2007)

_*Sure it does. That's exactly what I did with my 2009 IF Deluxe. It's now my road bike.*_

Your tires look like hookworms. Do you ever get any flats?!?! It's a monster road bike I like it! Have visited the monstercross forum on mtbr?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=355649

_Why wouldn't everyone want the strongest brakes availavle?_

The UCI (the sanctioning body for bicycle racing) hasn't formulated rules for disc brakes, that's why there are no disc brakes in cyclocross.

http://www.dirtragmag.com/web/news-article.php?ID=170

_When asked why the UCI had disallowed disc brakes in cyclocross, Shawn Farrell, the USA Cycling Technical Director responded_

The article goes on to say:
_Our rules system is based on freedom of choice unless someone tells you you cannot do something. The UCI system is not the same. Any new piece of equipment is automatically disallowed until it is approved by them. That is a subtle distinction, but one that is important to understanding this situation with disc brakes.”_

Much of the technology on bikes today is a result of technology that trickled down from racing, that's where the bike companies are developing their leading edge platforms. Today's cutting edge technology eventually finds its way into the consumer products of tommorrow. No disc brakes in racing means no disc brakes for consumers. 

If UCI see's the light I think we could see a huge revolution in roadbike design. That's one of the reasons I stopped riding my cross bike, I felt that it was so technologically backwards compared to mountain bikes with their disc brakes and suspension forks. 

I even think that suspension forks can play an important role in road bikes but they have to developed specifically for road bikes ,what's out there for mountain bikes is overkill for your average road biker. That's not to say the current mountain bike suspension fork technology is inappropriate for road bikes but I think fork technology designed specifically for road bikes would be much better. We need UCI to understand that implementing new technology can broaden the appeal of cycling and improve safety.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow..........that IF looks like fun!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Mefistofeles said:


> Your tires look like hookworms. Do you ever get any flats?!?!


Yes, they're Maxxis Hookworms. I really like them quite a bit. Considering they're 1125g/2.5 pounds each, flats aren't an issue (they tread is SUPER thick).



Mefistofeles said:


> It's a monster road bike I like it! Have visited the monstercross forum on mtbr?


Yup, I've checked out the MonsterCross forum. Technically, mine doesn't fall under that category as it has 26" wheels, and not 29". Plus, it's a road bike!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> Yes, they're Maxxis Hookworms. I really like them quite a bit. Considering they're 1125g/2.5 pounds each, flats aren't an issue (they tread is SUPER thick).
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I've checked out the MonsterCross forum. Technically, mine doesn't fall under that category as it has 26" wheels, and not 29". Plus, it's a road bike!




uh no... a mtn bike in drag


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I know this topic comes up a lot, way too much IMHO, and I usually just skip over it because it's the same old BS over and over and over. Bottomline is, disc brakes are banned in UCI CX competition. That means that those riders entered in a UCI race cannot use them. If Joe Shmoe amateur 'Cross racer wants to use them in their non-UCI race, go ahead. No one said that you can't. I see a handful of riders show up at the races each weekend with disc brakes and not a single person cares. If that's what they want to use, more power to them.

I for one, don't see the need for that much stopping power during a 'Cross race. My assumption is that those racers sporting the disc brakes probably use their bikes for other things as well such as commuting, trail riding, and whatever else. They're having fun, maybe you will enjoy racing 'Cross with disc brakes as well. Give it a shot. If anyone gives you flack about, walk away. Who cares what they think?

You need to be comfortable with your setup. Period. If disc brakes make you comfortable when you toe the line, that's great. It's great to see you out there racing.

I apologize for the rant, I just wish that the search function saw a little more use on subjects like this.

BTW, the 2009 IF Deluxe with the dropbars and Maxxis Hookworms...that's cool.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

misterdangerpants said:


> Sure it does. That's exactly what I did with my 2009 IF Deluxe. It's now my road bike. I like this setup so much that I sold my 2008 IF Titanium Crown Jewel. I suppose it comes down to semantics and how you interpret the definition of a road bike.


That is one GORGEOUS bike! :thumbsup:


----------

